# 99 Sentra cranks but won't start -ran several tests



## MarcwithSentra (Nov 1, 2005)

My 99 Sentra has run well for years. Then, a few days ago we parked it after a trip to the gas stations (fill-up), and in the morning she would crack but not start. Here are the facts:
1. Radio, lights, wipers all work and starter cranks fine.
2. I tried to jump start even though the above indicated that battery/alternator were probably OK. No change.
3. I can hear the fuel pump wrrr when I crank
4. I removed the hose on the engine side of the fuel filter and gas purts out when I crank, so gas is getting as far as past the filter.
5. I replace the distributor and rotor and cap. No change.
6. I tested the cylinder compression. All four range between 100 and 110. I do not know if this is good or bad.
7. The plugs have some blackening on the ends.
8. I removed each spark plug boot one at a time and tested for spark with a screwdriver in the boot. With a gap varying 1/8" to 1/4" between the screwdriver shaft and ground I consistently got spark about every second, but it was always orange and not blue.
9. I checked the ECU and did a diagnostic- the code I get is 55, indicating no errors.
10. I have read something about a coolant sensor (ECT?) but I do not know if my symptoms would suggest that to be the culprit.

What else can I do? I can't even get a misfire.


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

Check your primary ignition circuit.I know we dont have a "traditional" coil so maybe you cant check that. Could be wrong though.

The service manual is in the first couple stickies on this board...take a read and see what you can check in the ignition system, as well as how to check it. And hopefully some other members come up with some more precise info for you =p


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Also check for blown fuses. Shorts can mysteriously appear and really screw your day. The ect shouldn't cause the problem. The only thing a faulty ect would do is put it into safe run hot mode, allowing it to limp along to the first gas station.


----------

